# Fishing in North Myrtle Beach



## mac the knife (Jun 23, 2003)

I am going to be in North Myrtle Beach next week and will be fishing apache campground pier. I am looking for information on what is biting and information on the pier . Thanks for all your help.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

go to the apache pier website and it has all the prices you need to know on there. Were not catch much. A few blues, ribbonfish, black drum, spottails, sharks and a few other things. Fishing is slow but is starting to pick up.


----------

